# My Two New Babies Ember and Ashes



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

I just got two new babies yesterday! Ember and Ashes. They are from MRRs fraggle rock babies, but I renamed them. They are such little loves!! So friendly and sweet! They are six weeks old ;D.







































































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh and some pics of them and my rat Missy. she loves them ;D















































There are more available too hehe oke:


----------



## karinulph (Jul 19, 2010)

I love em, can't get enough of the lil dumbo lol ;D


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks  that's ember, I realized I forgot to say which was which lol.


----------



## chi-moo (Jan 10, 2011)

SO cute! Congrats =]


----------



## HuncaMunca (Dec 29, 2010)

Aww, super cute! Love their names .


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks! 

It took me forever to come up with possible names, and when I got them home Ember and Ashes just fit them so I was pleased.


----------



## mazzi.rat (Jan 24, 2011)

aww, they are so CUTE!  i love rats, and looking at others rats too. They are the cutest (in my opinion) ive seen on this forum;D There names also suit there little faces, im sure they suit there personalitys too. ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## jfoahs04 (Jan 25, 2011)

Very cute. I've never seen such small ones!


----------



## Autumnrose (Jan 24, 2011)

So cute! I've always wanted a rat with those big ears, but never came across one yet.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Aww thanks, yeah they're little babies. Yup the names are perfect for the little spitfires LOL!

They're called dumbo ears, they always look so dopey with them ears LOL It's cute though.


----------

